# Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt.



## kategogogo

> Heute hatte ich einen anstrengenden Tag. *Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt.*


Hallo, ihr Leute. Ich habe eine Frage zur zweiten Phase. 
Does it mean that my boss has been chasing me to finish one deadline, and the next, and next? If so, whouldn't 'von meinem Chef' make more sense?


----------



## elroy

I had to run around from meeting to meeting (as though I were on a hunt) for my boss.


----------



## kategogogo

elroy said:


> I had to run around from meeting to meeting (as though I were on a hunt) for my boss.


Vielen danke für die übersetzung. Jetzt verstehe ich.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> (as though I were on a hunt


Literally, yes. But for a native speaker there is no association to a real hunt at all. This verb is so commonly used that we do not register the hunting origin.

"von A nach B jagen" = Konnotation: schnell, eventuell sogar gehetzt


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Literally, yes. But for a native speaker there is no association to a real hunt at all.


We're on the same page.  I was just trying to help @kategogogo understand why "jagen" was used.


Kajjo said:


> "von A nach B jagen" = Konnotation: schnell, eventuell sogar gehetzt


Yes, that's why I translated it as "had to run around."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Yes, that's why I translated it as "had to run around."


Yes, your translation was fine. My comment was just regarding the "hunting" explanation. Which is fine, too, in order to understand the origin of this phrase. However, in real life there is no hunting association at all. This was what I wanted to point out.


----------



## elroy

Now @kategogogo has all the information they need!


----------



## Hutschi

Just a remark to "I had to run ..." - does this exclude or include that it might be voluntarily?

The original german phrase is neutral.
It says "ich bin ..." rather than "ich musste".

Example: 
Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt, weil ich ihm helfen wollte.
Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt, weil ich ihn beeindrucken wollte.


----------



## elroy

I think "für meinen Chef" implies that it wasn't voluntary.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "von A nach B jagen" = Konnotation: schnell, eventuell sogar gehetzt






> Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten* gehetzt.*


klingt idiomatischer für mich.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I think "für meinen Chef" implies that it wasn't voluntary.


I think, in most context this is correct.

Maybe also that "voluntary" is too much. 

I will try to make more clear what I mean:

Only In German both following sentences 1. and 2.  have another exact meaning than the original:


Ich musste für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten jagen.
Ich hatte für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten zu jagen. (nicht sehr idiomatisch, aber schärfer als 1.)
This is not the same but similar to _Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt._


So in English "ich bin" is "I had to".
In German it does not include "Ich musste". 

To me it sounds as if the man or woman did run from meeting to meeting without any order. It is complaining about the boss did not appreciate it enough.
Additionally "Ich bin" includes without further context that she or he did do it rather than just had to do it.

It might be a cultural difference or a language difference.

*Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt.*

_Heute war ein schwerer Tag. Ich habe das und das gemacht._ is neutral concerning force. It just states what she or he did. 


So:
_I had to run around from meeting to meeting (as though I were on a hunt) for my boss._
is a cultural translation or I misunderstand "I had to".


----------



## nescit

kategogogo said:


> Hallo, ihr Leute. Ich habe eine Frage zur zweiten Phase.
> Does it mean that my boss has been chasing me to finish one deadline, and the next, and next? If so, whouldn't 'von meinem Chef' make more sense?


Very close to your suggestion

*Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt.*

there is an other sentence:

Mein Chef hat mich heute von einem Termin zum anderen gejagt.

In the first sentence the verb "jagen" is used as a motion verb (as "rennen" "hasten"). Therefore the auxiliary verb is "sein".

In the second sentence it is used as a transitive verb, thus the auxiliary verb is "haben".

(Even worse: one could confuse the "bin" in "Ich bin von A nach B gejagt" (motion verb, active voice) with the "bin" in "Ich bin *von meinem Chef* von A nach B gejagt worden" (transitive use, active voice: Der Chef jagt den Angestellten.   Here: passive voice).


----------



## Hutschi

kategogogo said:


> Hallo, ihr Leute. Ich habe eine Frage zur zweiten Phase.
> Does it mean that my boss has been chasing me to finish one deadline, and the next, and next? If so, whouldn't 'von meinem Chef' make more sense?


I just read nescid's entry.
Pragmatically the boss seems to be chasing just by giving short deadlines.

But in the original sentence "jagen" means "rennen, eilen" (to run, to move fast etc.)

Synonymes are "düsen" - figuratively I moved fast as a jet, I was jetting through the office .... flitzen and some similar words.

 "Ich bin von meinem Chef von A nach B gejagt worden" - cause (maybe)
"Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt." - result, but it can also be the case that the boss did not chase at all ...


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think "für meinen Chef" implies that it wasn't voluntary.


I don't agree.
I would even say the contrary.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> I don't agree.
> I would even say the contrary.


I partly agree. I think it depends on context. Mostly it is "freiwillig". 

---

Is there any more context?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> I would even say the contrary.





Hutschi said:


> Mostly it is "freiwillig".


Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Sollen da einfach zufälligerweise eine Reihe aufeinanderfolgender Meetings stattgefunden haben, zu denen der Mitarbeiter nicht musste, zu denen er aber *freiwillig* und *trotz großer Anstrengung *gegangen ist, ohne dass ihn der Chef dazu aufgefordert hätte, einfach um den Chef irgendwie zu beeindrucken? 

Alles ist möglich, aber die Situation finde ich äußerst unrealistisch, ja phantasievoll sogar. Ohne weiteren Kontext darf man m.M.n. durchaus davon ausgehen, dass das nicht freiwillig war, sondern dem Mitarbeiter vom Chef aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

Auffordern impliziert nicht Zwang (außer vielleicht inneren Zwang).
Gerade wegen der großen Anstrengung geht es nur freiwillig, auch wenn es vom Chef aufgetragen war. (Ob das von "voluntarily" mitgetragen wird, weiß ich nicht.)
Freiwilligkeit ist das Wesen von kooperativem Arbeitsstil.


Natürlich gibt es auch einen nichtkooperativen Arbeitsstil, der auf Zwang beruht.
Und es gibt Zwang zur Arbeit in einigen Gesellschaften.

Ich bin nicht gezwungen, dort zu arbeiten.

Der kooperative Führungsstil - leicht erklärt! ⋆ die Businesscoach


> Der *kooperative Führungsstil* (oft auch *demokratischer Führungsstil* genannt) ist in der Regel sowohl bei MitarbeiterInnen als auch bei Führungskräften beliebt, weil er von intensiver Kommunikation und einem Miteinander geprägt ist.



Wenn man etwas für seinen Chef - und damit für die Firma - tut, ist es heute meist nicht von Zwang bestimmt.

In Firmen, in denen ich gearbeitet hatte, war das meist so. Elektromat, net-links, TU Dresden.
Zwang gab es nur im Umweltarbeitsbeschaffungsverein, und der ging vom Arbeitsamt aus, nicht vom Verein, bei Carl-Zeiss-Jena, der ging von Biermann, dem damaligen Chef, aus (nicht Wolf Biermann) und bei einer kleinen Firma, bei der ich ca. 5 Monate gearbeitet hatte. Dort wurde ein erheblicher Druck aufgebaut. Bei dem hätte der gleiche Effekt herauskommen können. Er sagte sinngemäß im Betriebsfunk: "Und wenn es nötig ist, 26 Stunden am Tag zu arbeiten, dann wird 26 Stunden gearbeitet". Das war 1979 und stimmt mit elroys Definition von Zwang überein.


----------



## elroy

Zwang, Aufforderung, Anweisung, Bitte, Auftrag ... die genauen Details wissen wir nicht. Hauptsache der Mitarbeiter hat  höchstwahrscheinlich *nicht aus freien Willen* entschieden, zu den Meetings zu gehen, sondern um den Wünschen des Chefs zu entsprechen.

Wenn mir meine Chefin bittet, etwas zu tun, dann sage ich durchaus "I have to do X", auch wenn sie mir nicht den Kopf abhaut, wenn ich es nicht tue.


----------



## Hutschi

Das scheint eine unterschiedliche Arbeitskultur zu sein.

Ich habe aus freiem Willen entschieden, ob ich das gemacht habe, was der Chef sagte.
Das ist aber nicht das Problem.
Das Problem für mich ist:

Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt. (in Deutsch: Ich habe mich sehr für meinen Chef eingesetzt)

das scheint in Englisch zu sein:

Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt. (I had to ... mit Konnotation: Ich wurde gezwungen, mich für meinen Chef einzusetzen.)

In Deutsch wäre der Originalsatz nicht ohne Bedeutungsänderung austauschbar mit "Ich musste für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten rennen."
Es ist ein psychologischer Unterschied.




elroy said:


> I had to run around from meeting to meeting (as though I were on a hunt) for my boss.


Das ist demnach eine kulturelle Übersetzung.

Edit: kleine Ergänzungen.


----------



## elroy

Das sehe ich nicht so. Ich glaube, Du spaltest Haare.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Auffordern impliziert nicht Zwang (außer vielleicht inneren Zwang).



Dein


elroy said:


> I think "für meinen Chef" implies that it wasn't voluntary.


klingt nach unbotmäßigem Zwang, aber das gehört wohl ganz einfach zu seiner Arbeit .... für (s)einen Chef.




nescit said:


> "Ich bin *von meinem Chef* von A nach B gejagt worden" (transitive use, active voice: Der Chef jagt den Angestellten. Here: passive voice).


Im Passiv hört es sich schon eher nach "Zwang"/ Überforderung an.


----------



## elroy

Wie gesagt, das ist für mich Haarspalterei:


elroy said:


> Wenn mir meine Chefin bittet, etwas zu tun, dann sage ich durchaus "I have to do X", auch wenn sie mir nicht den Kopf abhaut, wenn ich es nicht tue.


Wenn man sagt, "I had to do XZY for my boss," versteht jeder, was gemeint ist. Man versteht es nicht als Zwang. 



Hutschi said:


> I had to ... mit Konnotation: Ich wurde gezwungen





JClaudeK said:


> klingt nach unbotmäßigem Zwang


Nein, das stimmt nicht.



JClaudeK said:


> das gehört wohl ganz einfach zu seiner Arbeit .... für (s)einen Chef.


Genauso wird es verstanden.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Genauso wird es verstanden.


Warum dann betonen "implies that it wasn't voluntary." ?

Please mind my Edit in #21.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Warum dann betonen "implies that it wasn't voluntary." ?


Ich habe nichts betont. Das war einfach eine Antwort auf Hutschis Überlegungen.

"not voluntary" is not the same as "forced."
Vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei?  
"voluntary" to me implies that the person just decided to go to the meetings, without being told anything by the boss.  As long as the boss asked/instructed/ordered (whichever one applies) them to do it, I would say "I had to...," not because I was _*forced*_ to, but because I had to do it if I wanted to do my job right / be a good employee.  I also don't think that in German, "ich musste..." implies force in this context.  I would understand it the same way I would understand "I had to."


----------



## Hutschi

"Voluntary" .
ist wahrscheinlich falsch.
Ich meine "möglicherweise freiwillig".
Ich habe 20 Jahre lang als technischer Redakteur gearbeitet, da kam es auf Genauigkeit an.

Gegen Deine Übersetzung habe ich nichts, elroy.

Ich wollte letztlich nur auf den Textunterschied hinweisen. Meist wird es keine Rolle spielen, aber es ist vom Kontext abhängig.
Auch wenn ich jetzt als Erbsenzähler dastehe.

PS:
One Problem: In English I am L2 speaker. So I agree that "müssen" is not exactly the same as "forced to".
I think, I had to = Ich musste - How can I say this better in English?

How can I state that I did actually do it? It is not directly in "Ich musste". Is it in "I had to ..."?

Ich musste zu zehn Sitzungen gehen, bin aber nur zu Neun, die zehnte habe ich nicht geschafft.
Ich bin zu zehn Sitzungen gegangen.

Edit: Ergänzungen.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I also don't think that in German, "ich musste..." implies force in this context. I would understand it the same way I would understand "I had to."



Aber im OP steht eben nicht "ich musste...". Dein "I had to" ist also schon eine Interpretation.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Dein "I had to" ist also schon eine Interpretation.


Ja, genau, aufgrund von "for my boss."

In any event, you agree that "ich musste" doesn't imply force.  "I had to" is the same as "ich musste," so it doesn't imply force either.  I used it to indicate that this wasn't something I just decided to do of my own accord.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Dein "I had to" ist also schon eine Interpretation.





> Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt.


Der (über)eifrige Mitarbeiter kann durchaus von sich aus/ aus eigener Initiative von einem Temin zum anderen gerannt sein, ganz einfach weil er ehrgeizig ist und hofft, dass er dann mehr Chancen hat, befördert zu werden.

Dagegen


> Ich *musste* für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten jagen.


_"it wasn't voluntary"     _


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Der (über)eifrige Mitarbeiter kann durchaus von sich aus/ aus eigener Initiative von einem Temin zum anderen gerannt sein, ganz einfach weil er ehrgeizig ist und hofft, dass er dann mehr Chancen hat, befördert zu werden.


Wie gesagt: 


elroy said:


> Alles ist möglich, aber die Situation finde ich äußerst unrealistisch, ja phantasievoll sogar. Ohne weiteren Kontext darf man m.M.n. durchaus davon ausgehen, dass das nicht freiwillig war, sondern dem Mitarbeiter vom Chef aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> "voluntary" to me implies that the person just decided to go to the meetings, without being told anything by the boss.


This may be the case in the original sentence.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> This may be the case in the original sentence.


For the third time now:  


elroy said:


> Alles ist möglich, aber die Situation finde ich äußerst unrealistisch, ja phantasievoll sogar. Ohne weiteren Kontext darf man m.M.n. durchaus davon ausgehen, dass das nicht freiwillig war, sondern dem Mitarbeiter vom Chef aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die klare Antwort.

Ich verstehe es jetzt so: In Englisch lässt es sich nicht so ausdrücken, wie in Deutsch, weil es in Englisch unrealistisch ist.
Sonst hättest Du es gemacht.

In Englisch lässt sich also zum Beispiel nicht ohne weiteres neutral ausdrücken:

Ich habe (freiwillig) bis spät in die Nacht gearbeitet, um eine Arbeit für den Chef pünktlich zu erledigen.
Er brauchte am nächsten Tag ein Resultat.

In Englisch wäre es also:

Ich musste (freiwillig) bis spät in die Nacht arbeiten, um eine Arbeit für den Chef pünktlich zu erledigen.
Er brauchte am nächsten Tag ein Resultat.


Realistisch war ich gegen 4 Uhr morgens fertig und es kam pünktlich an.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> For the third time now:
> 
> 
> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alles ist möglich, aber die Situation finde ich äußerst unrealistisch, ja phantasievoll sogar. Ohne weiteren Kontext darf man m.M.n. durchaus davon ausgehen, dass das nicht freiwillig war, sondern dem Mitarbeiter vom Chef aufgetragen wurde.
Click to expand...

Auch wenn Du das drei Mal wiederholst: Das ist Deine höchstpersönliche Meinung, die ich nicht teile.



> Heute hatte ich einen anstrengenden Tag. Ich bin für meinen Chef von einem Termin zum nächsten gejagt.


Warum sollte es unrealistisch, oder gar "phantasievoll" sein, dass er das aus eigenem Antrieb (z.B. zur "Karrierebeschleunigung" Edit: oder aus dem von Sowka genannten Grund #35) tut? 

Der (Mangel an) Kontext lässt nicht die Schlussfolgerung zu, dass er das  tun *musste* (_*had to* run_)!




Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe es jetzt so: In Englisch lässt es sich nicht so ausdrücken, wie in Deutsch, weil es in Englisch unrealistisch ist.
> Sonst hättest Du es gemacht.


Warum sollte das auf Englisch anders sein als auf Deutsch?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Warum sollte das auf Englisch anders sein als auf Deutsch?


Weil elroy es sonst verstanden hätte. Nur, wenn man es in Englisch nicht gut ausdrücken kann, greift man zu einer Ersatzform.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Sollen da einfach zufälligerweise eine Reihe aufeinanderfolgender Meetings stattgefunden haben, zu denen der Mitarbeiter nicht musste, zu denen er aber *freiwillig* und *trotz großer Anstrengung *gegangen ist, ohne dass ihn der Chef dazu aufgefordert hätte, einfach um den Chef irgendwie zu beeindrucken?
> 
> Alles ist möglich, aber die Situation finde ich äußerst unrealistisch, ja phantasievoll sogar. Ohne weiteren Kontext darf man m.M.n. durchaus davon ausgehen, dass das nicht freiwillig war, sondern dem Mitarbeiter vom Chef aufgetragen wurde.


Ich halte das gar nicht für unmöglich.

Zum Beispiel könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass mein Chef plötzlich krank geworden ist und ich an seiner Stelle von Termin zu Termin hetze, damit für ihn nach der Rückkehr aus der Krankheit kein Stress entsteht.

Als ich den deutschen Satz im OP las, hatte ich keine Vorstellung davon, woher die Motivation kam, für den Chef von Termin zu Termin zu hetzen. Das müsste in der Tat der Kontext klären.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Nur, wenn man es in Englisch nicht gut ausdrücken kann, greift man zu einer Ersatzform.


Genau _das_ (zu einer Ersatzform greifen) leuchtet mir nicht ein.


Edit: Ich nehme an, dass "_I kept running_ around from meeting to meeting ... "  möglich wäre.


----------

